# Bellator 61 headliner Eric Prindle out with flu, pushed to Bellator 62



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

> *Friday's Bellator 61 event has lost a headliner.
> 
> Heavyweight Eric Prindle (7-1 MMA, 3-0 BFC) is suffering "flu-like symptoms" following a heavy weight cut is unable to compete in tomorrow's main event with with Thiago Santos (10-1 MMA, 2-0 BFC), sources close to the event today confirmed with MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com).
> 
> ...


Running scared if you ask me..


----------

